# clicker training



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I have been sick,really sick the last 3 weeks. As I start to fill better I have been getting bored and started thinking. (That was the smokey smell ) 
Anyways I want to clicker train a couple of my goats. I want to start with jumping through a hoop and cushing(sp?) 
Has any one clicker trained there goats before? Any really cool tricks I can train them? 
Its looking like I will not be able to hike with my kids for at least a month with the way my lungs are so we need to keep busy here in the yard. 
Thank you


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I remember someone a while ago on a different forum who did clicker train her goat -- personally I dnot have the patience


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i did it with my wethers. its easy.. .but it just takes consistency.. 

start by walking them through what you want them to do and develop a vocal or physical signal to say when you begin. and when you finish.. *click and treat

then it should gradually get to the point where you say or signal what you want and they do it .. * click treat.


best treats are rasins, peanuts, cheerio's.. something small that they enjoy alot and will work for


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

I used it for my doe that was reluctant to jump on the milk stand. It works just fine... Much easier than trying to wrestle a big old reluctant Nub/Saanen onto the stand. :greengrin: I use those little Calf Manna brand 'goat treats'. Haven't tried tricks, but I like your idea of jumping through a hoop. 

Just be warned, once you teach them that, they may try to jump over/through anything in your hand. One thing I learned from clicker training my horses is to think about unwanted behaviors that you might be encouraging. :greengrin: I worked alot with my mustang to teach him not to be nervous about a person behind him, and he eventually taught himself to walk up to me backwards - not a habit I really liked! But it was cute after I got used to it and realized he wasn't trying to kick my head off, he just thought he was being good. He'd walk all the way across the corral backwards and park his big bum right in front of me to see if he could get a snack.

Anyway, have fun, take some pictures! I might have to try the goat/hoop trick myself.


----------

